# I need help with food!



## Jrr3573 (Jun 4, 2013)

I know this topic is heavily repeated, but I really need advice. I started feeding my previous chi, Sox, Royal Canin Chihuahua kibble and he would never eat anything else. I know it is not the best food, but I wanted him to eat. He passed away a few weeks ago at the age of 7. I got a new pup, Roo, a couple of weeks ago and the breeder had been feeding him Blue Buffalo Puppy. He would not eat that for me so I purchased Royal Canin Chihuahua Puppy for him and he loves it. (Probably the way I would love a cheeseburger over a salad, even though it is not healthy) He is only 1.6lbs and I was worried about hypoglycemia with him not eating. I read on here that some of the best kibbles are Acana and Fromm. I also saw on dogfoodanalysis that Wellness Core and Natural Instinct are also good kibbles. (6 star) Should I be feeding him kibble at all or just raw food or a mixture? Also, is it a huge price increase? I spend almost $18 for a 2.2lb bag of RC. Also, what is this I have been reading about organs? I love him to death and I want him to be as healthy as he can be. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Welcome! I know that a lot of people on here feed raw, but I don't, so I'm not sure about costs.. I'm feeding my puppy Blue Buffalo also, but my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel ate Natural Balance for most of her life (about 8 years) and she liked it well enough. It's also a healthier option than Royal Canin. 

This is a good website to look at different foods:
Best 5-Star Dry Puppy Foods


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Natural instinct works out to be pretty cheap. If I had the freezer space I'd buy that. I have decided on Eden. It is a great quality kibble and not too expensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Just reread your post and realised you aren't based in the uk. For some reason I assumed you were! I have also heard fromm is great along with ziwipeak.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She should thrive no matter what food you choose just remember to do the transition slowly. I usually try to stretch out transitions with food for 1-2 weeks. I usually start with just 1 or 2 pieces and then move up from there. This allows their tummy to adjust to the change and also I think it lets them get used to the change in flavor too.

Raw is a great choice and if you decide to feed completely raw or partial raw there are a lot of great people on here that are very knowledgeable about the raw diet for chihuahuas. There is some great discussions in the raw section under diet and nutrition on this forum

Here is a couple of stickies that are really helpful

Kat's "Prey Model Ray"

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html

Ziwipeak and Stella and Chewys is an option of feeding raw without having to deal with the meat if you prefer that route. I am not sure what Stella and Chewys looks like because I have not fed it but Ziwipeak looks like little pieces of jerky. They are both high quality and many of the chihuahuas on here do great on one or both of them. 

If you want to feed kibble there are a lot of better kibbles out there than Royal Canine. Jaxx eats Fromm 4 Star Grain Free. It is an excellent kibble that Jaxx has thrived on.

There are several other great high quality kibbles that a lot of our users feed such as Acana, Orijen, and Wellness Core.

There is a website at Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor they do a great job of breaking down foods and giving reviews on them. It is a great site with a lot of useful information.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There are lots of great food options. I feed DIY raw, and would never go back to 'dog food' again. It is the best way to feed a dog IMO. 
If DIY is too daunting there are lots of easy ways to feed raw including pre-made frozen foods (Stella & Chewy's etc) and dried raw diets such as ZiwiPeak, which have most of the benefits of raw but the convenience of kibble.
There are some very good kibbles available now that are grain free and have a high meat content; Fromm, Orijen, Acana regionals etc.There are also some high quality canned foods, but the cans may need splitting and freezing if you only have one Chi.
So lots of choice, it is about finding what suits your dog and you the best. You can feed a combination of foods if you wish, lots of people here offer kibble or dried raw for breakfast with a raw meal at night.


----------



## Jrr3573 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well as a start, I am slowly switching him over to Wellness Core Puppy. I will add in some raw such as Ziwipeak and go from there once he gets older! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We started with Wellness Puppy and we were very happy with it. Wellness is a great food, and I've always been happy with the price  If you like their food, you can sign up for their newsletter and get a coupon by email each month.


----------

